# April Tyne and Wear IHS Meeting



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS will be held on the 29th of April and as per normal will be held at Team Reptiles. We're going to be discussing Invertebrates, Tarantulas and True Spiders with guest speaker to be announced. Meeting starts at 6pm as always.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Tarantulas and True Spiders!! can we still bring our snakes ?


----------

